# OMG - Get Your ALS Lange One -- ON MASSDROP!



## dbdicker (Feb 12, 2017)

Yes folks -- we've reached it -- the end. You can now purchase your brand new A. Lange on MASSDROP:

https://www.massdrop.com/buy/a-lang...ontent=1521617786628.276042191482216729180606

As if that's not enough --- hell, you can get your new DATOGRAPH there too!!!

https://www.massdrop.com/buy/a-lange-sohne-assorted-mechanical-watches

This must be the end of luxury watches, surely..............


----------



## Saturninus (Jan 31, 2016)

Good grief what the hell is Lange doing??? Is Richemont that desperate???


----------



## dbdicker (Feb 12, 2017)

actually, the 1815 up/down at $18k is ALMOST a deal..........


----------



## Heinz (Jul 16, 2013)

As soon as I saw that, yep...I came right here to witness the freakout, LOL.

You certainly don't see THAT every day....


----------



## Heinz (Jul 16, 2013)

Whoops, double double post post.

And if you have six figures to burn, they got you covered there too apparently with the Lange 31!

https://www.massdrop.com/buy/a-lang...ontent=1521619075287.755864678776326691971432


----------



## Saturninus (Jan 31, 2016)

Some out-of-touch executive at Richemont says "how do we reach all the young people with Apple watches...let us use the internets!'

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## dbdicker (Feb 12, 2017)

Saturninus said:


> Some out-of-touch executive at Richemont says "how do we reach all the young people with Apple watches...let us use the internets!'
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


Ok - so they had two dozen watches on the shelves, and some snotnoser had a bright idea??? I'd love to hear this story.........


----------



## Heinz (Jul 16, 2013)

Me too. One of each is a pretty tiny "mass", LOL. But hey, maybe Lange distro had some dead stock---tough times?---and just said "eff it, let's blow em all out here".


----------



## dbdicker (Feb 12, 2017)

'blowing out' Langes is really a sign of a crashing market, no? I mean, you 'blow out' Seikos, maybe Glycines -- but Langes?

I'm buying NOTHING for a year at least...................new OR used.


----------



## rfortson (Feb 18, 2012)

I know you guys like to save a buck, so I figure you're all over on Massdrop picking one (or more) up.


----------



## CXM (Oct 25, 2017)

This is insane. I was in one of their boutiques yesterday and they told me the pricing was going up at the end of the month....


----------



## jjradick (Mar 22, 2018)

What do you guys think? Considering its from grey market, but the price is really tempting


----------



## Saturninus (Jan 31, 2016)

Hmm...I don't really know how massdrop works. So does Lange or Richemont have anything to do with this? Are they aware that their product is being sold this way? Can they do anything about it?


----------



## Heinz (Jul 16, 2013)

Massdrop generally *buys* the goods directly from the manufacturer after a drop has been completed, so if it's the same policy here, then...well? As opposed to Jomashop etc. buying deadstock from dealers and then reselling. Massdrop gets the order, then orders the product.


----------



## CFR (May 13, 2006)

Sorry, I'm a little confused by this and am not familiar with MASSDROP, so I don't have an account there. Can you give some example of (a) a Lange reference number and (b) the MASSDROP price? I'm not interested in buying anything from them, but I'm curious if this is really such an extraordinarily good deal! Hopefully that doesn't violate any Forum rules -- but if it does, then can someone please PM me this info?

Also, I'd be very surprised if their watch inventory was blessed by Richemont or Lange. Lange has typically (quietly) closed its authorized dealers who sell to the gray market. Participating in gray-market sales would be inconsistent with Lange's model and approach. To the contrary, they'd rather have everyone buy only from boutiques (vs. dealers -- whether ADs or gray D's) and at full price, because Lange makes the most money per watch that way.


----------



## debussychopin (Feb 16, 2018)

I wonder if they are going to ship this one like they do w the glycines, just in a plain cardboard box without any protection all thrown about inside there during shipping.


----------



## mpbrada (Feb 14, 2014)

FYI I just bought a Peter Speake-Marin watch from Massdrop and it shipped in the OEM box with a certificate of origin. Obviously it did not ship with an OEM warranty card.


----------



## jjradick (Mar 22, 2018)

Heinz said:


> Massdrop generally *buys* the goods directly from the manufacturer after a drop has been completed, so if it's the same policy here, then...well? As opposed to Jomashop etc. buying deadstock from dealers and then reselling. Massdrop gets the order, then orders the product.


I DON'T THINK MASSDROP IS BUYING FROM LANGE. Probably from some grey market seller


----------



## Saturninus (Jan 31, 2016)

I see. Well it's good to know that Richemont isn't doing anything stupid. I'm sure they wouldnt be happy see their product be sold this way. Hope they find a way to clamp down

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## sauuce (Feb 9, 2014)

Probably grey market, so no need to panic

Sent from my SM-N920S using Tapatalk


----------



## wintershade (Jun 15, 2017)

I'm also unfamiliar with this service. But when I created an account and checked it out, all the "drops" were "inactive." Does this mean Lange shut them down?


----------

